# Ft. Benning Hog Hunting



## AntWalton03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got all my paperwork squared away to hunt Ft. Benning. Never been in any of the hunting areas. Is there anyway I could get maps with it being on a military base. Also, just purchased my first compund, PSE stinger 3g, would a hog be a good choice for my first kill or should I just wait until deer season?


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 10, 2013)

You can buy a topo map of the base, showing all of the areas at Morale and Welfare Office where you get your license. Now until deer season there will be less hunting pressure.


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 10, 2013)

Kill whatever you like first. Legally, of course. Good luck!


----------



## klown (Jul 10, 2013)

Going hog hunting will get you to know the areas when deer season comes


----------



## AntWalton03 (Jul 11, 2013)

thanks grey man.hopefully i'll have some pics next weekend.


klown; do you ever hunt ft. benning? any prime spots for hogs?


----------



## klown (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah fort benning is loaded with hogs just find a food plot with recent signs and sit the morning or evening and you will see some if not that patient walk the creeks the Oscars are tons of them it is hard to tell you a spot because there are so many hunters that the sounder I seen yesterday could have been killed and spooked to another area if you want to go hunting I am always looking for someone to go with and learn of each other good luck


----------



## uncleless (Jul 11, 2013)

Go to Ft. Benning MWR Hunt/Fish page for Regs on Ft. Benning and the open areas for Teletrack. then check out http://www.benning.army.mil/garrison/DPW/EMD/wildlife.htm  this website has maps on it and you can down load the post map with hunting areas. Once you purchase you Benning Pass you can get a Post Map for $5. Hope this helps.


----------



## chimeng (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll be hitting up the Kilos this weekend.


----------



## AntWalton03 (Jul 13, 2013)

out of town this weekend, but I'll definitely try to meet up with you next weekend, klown. 

any luck, chimeng?


----------



## klown (Jul 14, 2013)

Just give me a heads up


----------



## deerassassin22 (Jul 19, 2013)

What side can u hunt? I can take u out also just make sure firearms are registered


----------



## deerassassin22 (Jul 19, 2013)

Some advice get a therma cell, GPS, camelback ESP in summer for pig hunts and some walkin shoes


----------



## Woodscrew (Aug 27, 2013)

Hope you don't find any unexploded ordnance.


----------

